# just kidding



## profanitarium

Hi,

This is probably one of the easiest things that's ever been asked here but I honestly can't find a translation for this anywhere else.
I'm writing to someone I know well - for the first time in Spanish - and I want to say "just kidding" in reference to a joke I'm making. How do I say that in Spanish? Basically, what's the translation of "Just kidding!" "Only joking!", etc...?

Gracias.

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

"sólo bromeo", "sólo bromeaba", "era una broma"


----------



## cachaco

There might be a lot of answers for your question. I just begin with this:
*"sólo en broma*".

But wait for more.


----------



## ILT

*Estoy bromeando* is another option.


----------



## profanitarium

Thanks very much both of you. Funnily enough the friend I'm writing to is from Colombia. Is there a specific Colombian colloquialism that would be more appreciated by her?


----------



## cachaco

*¨"Es sólo un chiste", *in Colombian style...

Je je je je!


----------



## cell7350

im having trouble finding out how to translate "just kidding" and i was thinking of "solo broma" but i dunno if theres another way or if that even makes sense.


----------



## Eugin

you can also say:

- *te estaba cargando*
- *te estaba embromando*
- *sólo fue una broma*

Have a horrible day!!! (just kidding  !!!)


----------



## jagonro

Las 2 primeras me suenan raras, deben de ser propias de Argentina.

Yo en España lo traduciría por:
.- es de broma
.- sólo estoy bromeando
.- sólo te estoy gastando una broma

Espero que ayude, aunque seguro que hay más opciones.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

- *te estaba embromando *se dice en Santo Domingo también. Me imagino que es algo que se entiende en este lado del charco y no tanto allá.


----------



## Eva Martínez

Yo diría:
- Era una broma.
-Estoy de broma.
- Estaba bromeando.


----------



## betulina

Hi,

I would simply say "es broma" or "era broma".


----------



## sunshine58

Me preguntaba como decir "just kidding", y, naturalmente, he venido al forum para preguntarlo aqui.


----------



## Honeypum

"Just kidding" = Estaba bromeando.


----------



## pejeman

-¡Fue una bromita!

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

Honeypum said:


> "Just kidding" = Estaba bromeando.


Exacto, Honeypum, ni me has dado tiempo para escribirlo. jajajja
Cariños 

I´m just kidding= *Es sólo una broma* o *estoy bromeando.*
**


----------



## Maeron

I usually hear it said here as "_no es en serio_" o _"no lo digo en serio_".


----------



## Honeypum

Maeron said:


> I usually hear it said here as "_no es en serio_" o _"no lo digo en serio_".


Well, it has the same meaning:

No es en serio = Es una broma = Bromeaba = etc.

They all mean the same. Depending on the country, one or others are more or less use.


----------



## sunshine58

Ni me han dado tiempo a mi para escribir "gracias"--y estoy muy agradecido a todos!


----------



## RonB

¿Como se dice, "Just Kidding" en español? Mi maestra dijo que frase es "sólo Bromeo" o "robiendo" pero mis amigos no pensan eso es verdad.

Lo siento si mi español es malo. 

¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## elroy

Hola, bienvenido al foro. 

Yo diría, "es broma".


----------



## apuquipa

"sólo bromeo" is not bad.
Also: 
Elroy´s "es broma", 
es en broma, and 
es una broma.


----------



## muerte2vida

I of course agree with the above suggestions, but i also wanted to add a mexican one if u want to use it. "No te creas" is used non-stop by all my mexican friends to mean "just kidding"...i dont know if its shared by any other countries, but i do know its very popular among mexicans.


----------



## Geneva

"les/te estoy tomando el pelo" tambien se usa mucho.


----------



## christopherjones

How do you say "just kidding" like when you're joking with a friend. Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## micafe

Estaba bromeando
Era una broma

There are several others depending on the country.


----------



## kekita

You can say "es broma!"


----------



## Muñequita

You can say: (as suggested by micafe)
_Estaba bromeando_
_Era una broma _

or
_Sólo bromeaba_
_Era un chiste_


----------



## krolaina

O muy coloquial... estaba de coña!


----------



## yuggoth

Es frecuente también el uso del pasado:"estaba bromeando".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Geneva said:


> "les/te estoy tomando el pelo" tambien se usa mucho.


Estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque "Es broma" queria decir
"It's only a joke"


----------



## maniega

RonB said:


> Mi maestra dijo que frase es "sólo Bromeo" o "robiendo" pero mis amigos no pensan eso es verdad.


"robiendo" no es español para mi.

Saludos.


----------



## laydiC

quizá _robiendo _es un modismo... pero no lo he escuchado nunca... 

_te esto tomando el pelo_- I'm just yanking your chain 
_estoy de broma_- I'm just kidding

si hablamos de modismos hay muchos...
yo en Puerto Rico diría te estoy tripiando... en España se dice estoy de coña... imagino q habrán muchos más


----------



## Kalimeros

En Argentina diríamos: "No, es una joda", o "es una jodita", o "te estoy jodiendo" (obviamente, no en el sentido español del término).


----------



## elroy

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, porque "Es broma" queria decir
> "It's only a joke"


 Which is pretty much what "just kidding" means.


----------



## nena5

También se puede decir "te estoy vacilando"? creo que he escuchado esto con mis amigos


----------



## Mariwel

Hola:En España sí se dice te esoy vacilando, pero no sé si se utiliza en otros países


----------



## nena5

Sí, en México, por cierto, lo usan... pero no sabría decir de los otros países hispanohablantes....


----------



## yiis

Hello.  I was wondering if anybody could tell me how to say "just kidding" in Spanish.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Just kidding = Era una broma.
                = Estaba de cachondeo.
                = Te tomaba el pelo


----------



## Guido K

En Argentina solemos decir:
 !Te estoy jodiendo, te lo dijo en joda; de onda; te estoy cargando!


----------



## Cracker Jack

¿De verdad? Parece fuerte usar jodiendo.


----------



## WongFeiHung

Vi en algunos subtítulos de una  película, "Bromeo" para "I'm just kidding", pero no los confío!


----------



## VenezuelanBoy

Aqui en Venezuela es algo como: "Estoy bromeando"


----------



## Guido K

Joder: Si en Argentina le dicen "vamos a _joder_ un poco", limite sus expectativas. Lo están invitando a salir de juerga, no a fornicar. El verbo también significa gastar bromas.

Fuente: http://www.elcastellano.org/miyara/dic_arg_esp.html


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Estoy bromeando = I'm joking
Estaba bromeando = I was joking.


----------



## bdemon65

"Estoy Jugando" - that's how I've heard native speakers from Mexico City say it.


----------



## kubus

Tambien se dice " solo bromeaba" o "solo estaba bromeando".


----------



## Cosmopolita

Hola a todos!
Guido K, tendrías que aclarar que "te estoy jodiendo" es sólo en Argentina y es muy informal, porque no quiero imaginarme a yiis diciéndole eso al jefe o a alguien que está aprendiendo español y de paseo por España le dice eso a cualquiera...
Por otro lado, Cracker Jack, te sugeriría que si venís a Argentina no digas "estaba de cachondeo" porque suena a algo diferente...!


----------



## El Gabacho

En México creo que se dice

¡No te creas!


----------



## cow-boy

Nosotros decimos....´te estaba jodiendo'


----------



## valevale7

Sí, te estaba jodiendo funciona, pero esto es más como ¨i´m fucking with you¨. Mantiene el sentido de ¨just kidding¨, pero en un contexto más informal que no usaría con gente quien no conoces muy bien.


----------



## pguerra

valevale7 said:


> Sí, te estaba jodiendo funciona, pero esto es más como ¨i´m fucking with you¨. Mantiene el sentido de ¨just kidding¨, pero en un contexto más informal que no usaría con gente quien no conoces muy bien.


The context is 'when you're joking with a friend', so *"te estaba jodiendo"* is O.K.
Note that it may sound rude in some places. But not in Argentina.


----------



## darthtater

jodiendo puede ser común en algunos paises o ambientes pero en términos generales es considerado rudo, a menos que tengas una relación muy informal con esa persona. "esto bromeando" debe ser aceptado más ampliamente pero siempre es bueno saber las opciones informales.


----------



## pecosita

En Mexico sería...

Es broma... o ¡No te creas!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi,

I think *Sólo bromeaba*, as well as its correction, would be understood everywhere.

Regards,


----------



## Breli

En Argentina decir "te estaba jodiendo" o "era en joda" es muy normal y para nada rudo, pero si la traduccion sobrepasa los limites territoriales deberías utilizar _¡Estaba bromenado!_ o algo parecido.


----------



## danielfranco

¡No, no es cierto!


----------



## El Gabacho

He oído la palabra joder y sus derivaciones en México, pero siempre en el contexto de una supuesta imitación de un español o de un argentino. Como realmente no se usa la palabra en México, lejos de ofender, creo que generaría más risa que nada.


----------



## jrdioko

Just out of curiosity, why would it be "era una broma" and not "fue una broma"?


----------



## Pequeña Perla

Buenos días!
Quisiera saber qué significa está expresión.
Me suena como decir: qué infantil!
Gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## nadinucca

It's written with two Ts

*Just kidding!*

The verb "to kid" means "to joke", "to fool around", "bromear".

I'm just kidding! --> Sólo estoy de broma/ Estoy bromeando.


----------



## Guayete05

Exacto, o: "Es / era (de) brooma / guasa / (de) jueego" (por ej., en Cuba).


----------



## Pequeña Perla

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Maximus07

I came across this right now.  Why is it "Era" and not fue.  I would say fue.


----------



## Albera

Por si a alguien le interesa. Creo que se dice "era" y no "fue", al menos en España, porque es algo reciente, algo que se ha dicho hace sólo un instante, de modo que es como un: "esto que acabo de decir" o "este comentario que acabo de hacer" "era [una] broma".


----------



## bovarita

I agree with "Estaba bromeando", "Te estoy cargando", "Te estoy tomando del pelo", etc.

But many times you just say "mentira".

-Me casé anoche en Las Vegas.
-¿Qué?!
-Mentira.


----------



## godelcah

_Estoy jugando/estoy bromeando_


----------



## palocortado

Albera said:


> Por si a alguien le interesa. Creo que se dice "era" y no "fue", al menos en España, porque es algo reciente, algo que se ha dicho hace sólo un instante, de modo que es como un: "esto que acabo de decir" o "este comentario que acabo de hacer" "era [una] broma".



Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con Albera. Al menos en España, me suena mejor 'era' que 'fue'.


----------



## Pippe

"Era bromeando"  apoyo esta traducción.


----------

